

Free Alternatives to Photoshop With All the Bells, Whistles, Filters, & Layers - FluidDjango
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/free_alternatives_to_photoshop_with_all_the_bells.php

======
JournalistHack
Okay, I'm sold enough to give it a try. But I'm not a graphics professional...
just a coder who doesn't have the bucks for PS.

It may work for the occasional tweaking, but are there any graphics pros out
there that have tried this?

